# emerge und Speichervoll ?

## utang

hallo =)

ich wollte etwas emergen und da brint er mir des er kein Speicherplatz mehr hat , obwohl ein "df" noch reichlich anzeigt ... wie kann ich das Problem beheben? 

```
root@lian log # emerge pure-ftpd

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-ftp/pure-ftpd-1.0.14 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading <ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/>/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

[pure-ftpd-1.0.14] bash: line 1: ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo//distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

--01:09:30--  ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.tu-clausthal.de«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.tu-clausthal.de[139.174.2.36]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

Länge: 427,014 (unmaßgeblich)

 0% [                                                                                       ] 0             --.--K/s    ETA --:--

/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar; Kontroll-Verbindung schließen.

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

--01:09:32--  http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.ibiblio.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 302 Found

Platz: http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2[folge]

--01:09:33--  http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »distro.ibiblio.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu distro.ibiblio.org[152.2.210.109]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 200 OK

Länge: 427,014 [application/x-tar]

 0% [                                                                                       ] 0             --.--K/s    ETA --:--

Kann nicht nach »/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2« schreiben (Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar).

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/releases/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

--01:09:33--  ftp://ftp.pureftpd.org/pub/pure-ftpd/releases/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.pureftpd.org«.... fertig.

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.pureftpd.org[195.20.105.153]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/pure-ftpd/releases ... fertig.

==> PASV ... fertig.    ==> RETR pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2 ... fertig.

    [ <=>                                                                                   ] 0             --.--K/s

/usr/portage/distfiles/pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2: Auf dem Gerät ist kein Speicherplatz mehr verfügbar; Kontroll-Verbindung schließen.

!!! Couldn't download pure-ftpd-1.0.14.tar.bz2. Aborting.

root@lian log # df

Dateisystem          1K-Blöcke   Benutzt Verfügbar Ben% Eingehängt auf

/dev/ROOT             10308828   5805044   3971632  60% /

tmpfs                     2048        24      2024   2% /mnt/.init.d

/dev/hda1              7944636   7513928    430708  95% /mnt/c

/dev/hdb1             10231392   5384368   4847024  53% /mnt/d_1

/dev/hdb5             10239416   4363352   5876064  43% /mnt/d_2

/dev/hdb6              9501152   8939624    561528  95% /mnt/d_3

/dev/hdc5             30724280  29107240   1617040  95% /mnt/e_1

/dev/hdc6             30724280  26640788   4083492  87% /mnt/e_2

/dev/hdc7             28113716  21046392   7067324  75% /mnt/e_3

/dev/hdc8             27647832  25936056   1711776  94% /mnt/e_4

tmpfs                   257244         0    257244   0% /dev/shm

```

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm du könntest etwas unter /usr/portage/distfiles löschen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## steveb

/dev/ROOT? das habe ich nur bei einer fehlerhaften oder nicht komplett eingerichtetem /etc/fstab gesehen. kannst du das nicht richtig stellen?

als zweiter grund fällt mir nur igendwelche korruptionen auf dem filesystem ein. hast du die möglichkeit dein fs zu checken?

gruss

SteveB

----------

## utang

uiui

 *Quote:*   

> hm du könntest etwas unter /usr/portage/distfiles löschen. 

 

definiere bitte etwas =) ,kann ich das geasmt dir leer räumen?

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/ROOT?

 

was meisnt du damit? habe ich bei der isntallation vergessen?

das wichtige ist ja nur die Partiotion /dev/ROOT, diese und mnt_c bilden eine hdd

----------

## utang

das sieht nicht gut aus  ...

```
e2fsck -c /dev/hda

e2fsck 1.32 (09-Nov-2002)

Konnte den ext2 Superblock nicht finden, versuche backup blocks...

e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hda

Der superblock ist unlesbar bzw. beschreibt kein gültiges ext2

Dateisystem.  Wenn das device gültig ist und ein ext2

Dateisystem (kein swap oder ufs usw.) enthält ,  dann ist der superblock

beschädigt, und sie könnten e2fsck mit einem anderen superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
```

```
     Gerät boot.  Anfang      Ende    Blöcke   Id  Dateisystemtyp

/dev/hda1   *         1       991   7960176    b  Win95 FAT32

/dev/hda2           992      1005    112455   83  Linux

/dev/hda3          1006      1166   1293232+  82  Linux Swap

/dev/hda4          1167      2491  10643062+  83  Linux

```

es müsste doch reichen wenn ich normal in dem Eingabeprompt nach dem neustart mal  e2fsck -b 8193  /dev/hda  mache..., wovon ist die8193 abhängig?

----------

## sieter

<device> ist hier wohl eher /dev/hda2 oder hda4,

hda ist ja die ganze Platte, da findet er kein fs.

also einfach mal mit 

# e2fsck /dev/hda4

probieren....

----------

## MasterOfMagic

 *utang wrote:*   

> uiui
> 
>  *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   hm du könntest etwas unter /usr/portage/distfiles löschen.  
> 
> definiere bitte etwas =) ,kann ich das geasmt dir leer räumen?
> ...

 

ja du kannst da sämtliche files löschen. den cvs ordner würd ich aber mal drinnen lassen, der da existiert. unter /usr/portage/distfiles behält sich gentoo nämlich die files die es vor dem kompilieren aus dem netz lädt. ist ein file nicht vorhanden, wird es beim emerge halt einfach neu geholt. bei mir hat das verzeichnis mittlerweile ne grösse von ca. 1,5GB also schadet nicht, da ab und an mal aufzuräumen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

